# Aura Sync Problem mit Asus ROG Strix Mainboard



## Blackburne86 (1. April 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder dieses Armoury Crate von Asus installiert, da über diese Software ja immer auch Updates für Treiber und so geladen und installiert werden können (Offenbar kann man bei Asus nur noch dieses Armoury Crate beziehen?!? Weil ausschließlich Aury Sync habe ich da auch nach langem Suchen nicht gefunden). 
Na jedenfalls hat Armoury Crate sämtliche Treiber und so heruntergeladen und installiert, bis auf den des Mainboards (Asus ROG Strix Z390-E Gaming, restliche Hardware siehe Signatur). Als Fehler wird da Fehler 12 oder so angegeben und ich hab alles versucht:

- Armoury de- und wieder neuinstalliert
- PC neugestartet und erneut versucht, den Treiber zu laden und installieren zu lassen
- hab auch beides runtergeschmissen und nur Armoury Crate am Laufen gehabt
- die Einstellungen bezüglich Beleuchtung im BIOS
- hab auch sämtliche Treiber des Mainboards aktualisiert

Hat leider alles nichts gebracht. Und jetzt kann ich das Mainboard über Aury Sync nicht mehr beleuchtungstechnisch einstellen, da es von Aura Sync nicht mehr erkannt wird. Habe auch schon die Tipps von Asus selbst ausprobiert - leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. 

Und an einer falschen Verkabelung kann es auch nicht liegen, da ich daran nichts verändert habe und ich auch nicht denke, dass sich da etwas gelockert bzw. gelöst hat. 

Stand jetzt habe ich wieder nur noch Aury Sync installiert und Armoury Crate habe ich restlos vom PC deinstalliert bzw. gelöscht.  

Falls Ihr noch weitere Informationen benötigt gerne erfragen.


----------



## Blackburne86 (3. April 2021)

Kann es eventuell sein, dass Aura Sync Geschichte ist und ich jetzt gezwungen bin dieses Armoury Crate zu nutzen? Hatte mit Amoury Crate aber Probleme und Aura Sync hat bis zur letzten Installation von Armoury Crate einwandfrei und nach meinen Vorstellungen. 

Wäre jedenfalls sehr schade.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2021)

Bis vor 2 Monaten lief die Aura Software bei mir ganz gut und ich habe das Armoury Crate nicht installiert. Habe aber dein Problem auch einige Male gehabt, es liegt jedenfalls an der Software. Das Problem an der Sache ist leider, das das deinstallieren und neu installieren nichts bringt, da zu viele Reste zurückbleiben und der Fehler so nicht behoben wird.

GGf. findest du im Netz was da genau gelöscht werden muss, aber ich habe in so einem Fall mein System neu aufgesetzt und dann lief es wieder.


----------



## HisN (4. April 2021)

Auf der Amory-Crate Seite gibt es in der Regel noch einen Link zum Aura-Sync ganz unten mit dem Hinweis "alt, nicht mehr verwenden".

Ich weiß ja nicht wie Du suchst, aber ich gebe "Aura Sync Download" in Google ein. Und komme dann genau zu der Seite wo man den Download (unten) findet.









						ASUS Aura: Campaigns
					

Personalize your gaming rig with Aura RGB lighting and synchronize effects with a vast portfolio of Aura Sync capable gear.




					www.asus.com
				




Hinschauen musst Du allerdings schon alleine


----------



## Blackburne86 (4. April 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist leider, das das deinstallieren und neu installieren nichts bringt, da zu viele Reste zurückbleiben und der Fehler so nicht behoben wird.
> 
> GGf. findest du im Netz was da genau gelöscht werden muss,


Also ich hatte ja sowohl Armoury Crate als auch Aura Sync deinstalliert. Im Anschluss habe ich auch im Programme Ordner soweit möglich alles von Asus zu löschen. 
Danach wurde auch im Taskmanager nichts mehr von Asus angezeigt.

Für ein neues Aufsetzen von Windows müsste ich wieder meine zweite M.2 SSD ausbauen, weil beim letzten Mal eine Fehlermeldung kam.

Muss ich mal schauen, ob ich Windows neu aufsetze. Hatte es gelegentlich überlegt, das zu machen, aber dann aus Bequemlichkeit verworfen.

Ich hab ja überwiegend Corsair Komponenten und daher nutze ich auch iCue. Für die Kraken AIO läuft noch die CAM Software, aber die macht keine Probleme.

Und ich glaube, die Möglichkeit über iCue auch diverse Asus Komponenten zu steuern, funktioniert nur im Zusammenhang mit Aura Sync. Müsste mal schauen, wie das dann mit diesem Armoury Crate aussieht.


----------



## HisN (4. April 2021)

Für das Amory-Crate-Zeug gibts von Asus einen extra Deinstaller, weil eine normale Deinstallation unglaublich viel laufende Dienste übrig lässt. Ich jedenfalls hab glaub ich gut sechs laufende Dienste von Asus nach der Deinstallation gehabt.



			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/14Utilities/Armoury_Crate_Uninstall_Tool.zip


----------

